# Are You Out There Somewhere?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Lurkers of Poodle Forum,

Everytime I welcome a new member to our forum, it is with the HOPE that they will 'join in', not just read our wonderful members posts! I, and I'm sure others, get really curious about those of you who join, post an intro, tell us about your dog(s), ask a question,........ and then we never 'hear' from you again, even though we know you are 'signed in'! (We can see who's 'on' at the bottom of the home page):grouphug:
SO, all you 'lurkers', how about a "Hello" and an occasional picture 'HERE' to let all of us 'regulars' know how you and your Poodles are doing? We'd love to 'see' you again!!!!
:dancing2:
A Big Friendly 'HI AGAIN!'
From
MOLLYMUIMA


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Heehee I guess I'm guilty as charged. Lol. I need to post some more recent pics of my Gucci boy and Miu Miu girl. Gucci and Miu Miu will be expecting a human sibling in a few months! I've been sleeping the majority of my free time. But I always make sure that I check the poodle forum every night. I love looking at everyone's pics and read about your babies.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

This time of year is especially busy for many people, I have been remiss on reading and posting here. And some folks just join or post when they have questions... but I agree with you that it would be nice to have "lurkers" post more. Even just to say HI


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My babies said:


> Heehee I guess I'm guilty as charged. Lol. I need to post some more recent pics of my Gucci boy and Miu Miu girl. Gucci and Miu Miu will be expecting a human sibling in a few months! I've been sleeping the majority of my free time. But I always make sure that I check the poodle forum every night. I love looking at everyone's pics and read about your babies.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! A HUMAN baby!!!! Gucci and MiuMui are getting a baby brother or sister! SWEET SWEET SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Dear Lurkers of Poodle Forum,
> 
> Everytime I welcome a new member to our forum, it is with the HOPE that they will 'join in', not just read our wonderful members posts! I, and I'm sure others, get really curious about those of you who join, post an intro, tell us about your dog(s), ask a question,........ and then we never 'hear' from you again, even though we know you are 'signed in'! (We can see who's 'on' at the bottom of the home page):grouphug:
> SO, all you 'lurkers', how about a "Hello" and an occasional picture 'HERE' to let all of us 'regulars' know how you and your Poodles are doing? We'd love to 'see' you again!!!!
> ...



I haven't been here for a while, it has been VERY busy here. 
Will post a picture when my dog is fresh and clean tomorrow!!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I lurk 96% of the time. I figure I don't really know anything. I am reluctanct to post pics because my pup isn't going to win any beauty contest either. We love him though.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

RunChanter said:


> I lurk 96% of the time. I figure I don't really know anything. I am reluctanct to post pics because my pup isn't going to win any beauty contest either. We love him though.


I beg to differ. Chanter is awesome! Please, please, _puhleese_ post more pics of him!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_*Gucci and Miu Miu will be expecting a human sibling in a few months! *_
CONGRATULATIONS on your new baby!!

*I lurk 96% of the time. I figure I don't really know anything. I am reluctanct to post pics because my pup isn't going to win any beauty contest either. We love him though*
Not true and not acceptable!! Everyone has something to offer and everyone's pups are beautiful! I don't know a ton about poodles, but I have owned dogs for many years and have had experiences that may benefit others here. Please don't feel that you have no knowledge to add, because that is just not true. 
And I am guilty of not posting many photos, but not because I don't try. I can't get Lily to sit still. She sees me move toward the camera or my cell phone and she's gone! I can just hear her saying "No pictures, please", LOL.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congrats on the upcoming baby. Very exciting!


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess I lurk more than I post. There is so much knowledge here, that sometimes I feel I have nothing more to add to a post.

And although I make tons of photos. For some reason I seldomly post them here :shame: So here goes one to make up for that a tad bit:

Yuki, worn out after an agility class


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

AMEN! It does get somewhat disheartening. I agree...this is a community, please take part.


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

I am guilty as charged...total lurker here! I lurk practically every day. I emjoy reading and learning as much as I can about poodles. I don't post much because I feel that I am a novice compared to you all. This is my first poodle..5 months old now
Here's a pic. I also don't post pics of him cause he's so hard to photogragh..being all black for now. Eventually he will be blue or silver. The breeder said blue but I am not so sure as he is getting some silver strands. He is also coming along great with is training. We are almost finished his second basic manners class and I plan to go all the way with it. Perhaps getting his canine good citizen and going into agility. He's a natural at climbing and jumping!
Anyway, I'll try to post more often.


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

AND I have difficulty posting pictures! Trying again....


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

Here's one that I just took...best one ever, I think!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> I lurk 96% of the time. *I figure I don't really know anything.* I am reluctanct to post pics because my pup isn't going to win any beauty contest either. We love him though.


Hasn't stopped me


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I tend to be "on again off again" type of poster. My life flows like that but I got the app thing on my phone so it's easier to post pictures now so I should be better at it. 

Um, except I just joined a kennel club (1st time) it's an hour away and Rally classes start on Sunday and I've already volunteered to ring stewart at the confimation show in March and there's an agility night for club members on Wed and the confirmation people think I should practise with them to learn how to be a show handler so I can show my next dog....and I think we all see where this is going. Big group of enablers found fresh meat, I'll try to stay in touch!


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm a lurker too, and I used to come here almost every day to see what's happening, but lately it's been few and far between.  My only excuse is that I recently moved and I am trying to not live in a house full of boxes and am spending most of my time unpacking. My boy, Hudson, is doing great and I would post a picture, but I can't figure out how to do it now. I used to know; perhaps that skill was left at the old house.....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

percysmom said:


> I am guilty as charged...total lurker here! I lurk practically every day. I emjoy reading and learning as much as I can about poodles. I don't post much because I feel that I am a novice compared to you all. This is my first poodle..5 months old now
> Here's a pic. I also don't post pics of him cause he's so hard to photogragh..being all black for now. Eventually he will be blue or silver. The breeder said blue but I am not so sure as he is getting some silver strands. He is also coming along great with is training. We are almost finished his second basic manners class and I plan to go all the way with it. Perhaps getting his canine good citizen and going into agility. He's a natural at climbing and jumping!
> Anyway, I'll try to post more often.


Thank You Percy'sMom! See! That's all that is necessary.....a Pic and a "Hello" now and then!!!!! 
BTW, Percy is lookin' good and it's good to hear of his progress!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

TammyQ said:


> I'm a lurker too, and I used to come here almost every day to see what's happening, but lately it's been few and far between.  My only excuse is that I recently moved and I am trying to not live in a house full of boxes and am spending most of my time unpacking. My boy, Hudson, is doing great and I would post a picture, but I can't figure out how to do it now. I used to know; perhaps that skill was left at the old house.....


Hi TammyQ, welcome back! If you want to post a pic click on 'post reply' in lower left corner then scroll down to "manage attachments" and click on it...the rest is easy ................Waiting to see Hudson soon!:eyebrows:


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

*waves* 
I am a lurker guilty as charged!

I drop in every day to see whats going on tho, but as I dont have my poodle yet I dont have much to post about! (Bar lots of little questions that im slowly getting answera for hehe!)
I love seeing everyones photos and updates!! 

I dont want it to seem like im always changing my mind as to what size I am getting, we decided ages ago on getting 2 poodles, a standard and a toy, just it looks like im getting the toy first now instead as she would be better suited to where we are right now  but deffo 100% a standard joining us in the next few years too!
Im happy either way around, cant wait!!! Her lil crate, bed and bowls are all set waiting for her and im ordering some more bits for her too!(ild love to see more photos of toys to help me decide what colour!)

Please post more everyone! And congratulations my babies on your lil one on the way!
Xxx


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

MrsKaia said:


> I guess I lurk more than I post. There is so much knowledge here, that sometimes I feel I have nothing more to add to a post.
> 
> And although I make tons of photos. For some reason I seldomly post them here :shame: So here goes one to make up for that a tad bit:
> 
> Yuki, worn out after an agility class


You don't need to ''Add".. just join in! A picture, a funny event ( you know our poodles are always humorous!) and of course everybody is entitled to an opinion! HAHAHA!!!! Good, bad, or indifferent everyone counts here!!!!

Thank You for the Pics of your wonderful Poodles!:happy:


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

It's been a while since I chimed in too. Here is Penny enjoying the snow. She's almost 11 months now. Time sure flies!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I lurk a lot. I post occasionally. I'm hopefully putting a deposit down on a Spoo litter due on the 31st next week (assuming I'm approved!!). I'm so excited and nervous and happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I am SO glad that this was posted and that so many of you responded!

I hope NONE of you feel that your not capable of contributing to conversations. I've only been a poodle mom for 3 years, and God knows I've asked plenty of questions. And even though it can be intimidating at times (yes, there are some true poodle experts on here), I've always tried to pitch in when I have something that I think might help - even if it's just encouragement. 

And no more "my dog isn't pretty enough to post pictures" excuses! Ryker is leggy and Cash is so black that you can barely see his eyes, yet I love showing off my babies. ALL dogs are beautiful! 

So, the rules (that I completely just made up)

1. Don't hesitate. As long as it's nice, post it!

2. There are NO stupid questions.

3. All dogs are beautiful so post more pictures! 

I hope everyone has a great holiday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is Belva, freshly groomed.
We are closed to the equator, so no snow here...


----------



## just june (Oct 3, 2012)

guilty !

i so enjoy this forum everyday!
i am off to the Crown Classic Dog Show @ I-X Center in Cleveland, Ohio to see more poodles and fill eddy's stocking up! he has been a very good boy!
best wishes to all!
here's eddy by our tree:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I am SO glad that this was posted and that so many of you responded!
> 
> I hope NONE of you feel that your not capable of contributing to conversations. I've only been a poodle mom for 3 years, and God knows I've asked plenty of questions. And even though it can be intimidating at times (yes, there are some true poodle experts on here), I've always tried to pitch in when I have something that I think might help - even if it's just encouragement.
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!!! Everyone has something to contribute, especially a new perspective on situations, humour, or just a virtual hug - that's the fun of it!

And whether they be show dogs or scruffs like mine there's one thing we all agree on - poodles rock! :rockon:

Oh, and Qarza - miss you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And if any of you are interested, Locket started a thread called Faces to Names years ago and it is still active from time to time. Sometimes it makes an enormous difference if something someone says really ticks you off just to see the human behind the name.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

I am still here, didn't post much recently, I have been super busy, here is last month picture from Teddy. This is his new sleeping style, I didn't know a dog can also sleep like that  happy holidays to all 
PS: he is going to be 1 year old in 8 days.....I can't believe it!!!


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Dear Lurkers of Poodle Forum,
> 
> Everytime I welcome a new member to our forum, it is with the HOPE that they will 'join in', not just read our wonderful members posts! I, and I'm sure others, get really curious about those of you who join, post an intro, tell us about your dog(s), ask a question,........ and then we never 'hear' from you again, even though we know you are 'signed in'! (We can see who's 'on' at the bottom of the home page):grouphug:
> SO, all you 'lurkers', how about a "Hello" and an occasional picture 'HERE' to let all of us 'regulars' know how you and your Poodles are doing? We'd love to 'see' you again!!!!
> ...


Guilty as charged! And thanks for your 'reminder' and encouragement! I LOVE this forum and have contributed occasionally, but read it EVERYDAY and have learned so much!

The problem? I really would like to upload (download??  ) pictures, both on the member info box AND sometimes in a quote....BUT.....I AM TRULY COMPUTER ILLITERATE!! So if someone could explain in easy and clear language how to do this, I would be SO GRATEFUL! I do have pics on Photobucket, but how to get them from there to here is a mystery to me!! Just tell me what 'buttons to push' and I'll be a happy camper...lol! 
I'd love to share pictures of my beloved spoo, Ben!

Thanks to all and this forum!
sah


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

sah said:


> Guilty as charged! And thanks for your 'reminder' and encouragement! I LOVE this forum and have contributed occasionally, but read it EVERYDAY and have learned so much!
> 
> The problem? I really would like to upload (download??  ) pictures, both on the member info box AND sometimes in a quote....BUT.....I AM TRULY COMPUTER ILLITERATE!! So if someone could explain in easy and clear language how to do this, I would be SO GRATEFUL! I do have pics on Photobucket, but how to get them from there to here is a mystery to me!! Just tell me what 'buttons to push' and I'll be a happy camper...lol!
> I'd love to share pictures of my beloved spoo, Ben!
> ...


Jacamar and some others did a brilliant idiots guide to uploading photos, very non-techie! I have looked for it but cannot locate it at the mo. I'll keep looking, or maybe someone else can remember which thread it is on.


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! Am looking forward to becoming 'computer savvy!!!!' :-D


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

If you have photobucket then pull up the picture and on the right hand side there's the IMG link. Copy that and paste in here. Looking forward to seeing your baby


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Also Remster did a good guide using photobucket here:

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/57810-what-paste-lol.html?

And as you will see from some of the posts, some of us are more seriously techno-challenged than others... *cough*...


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay...here goes...we'll see if it works! Wish me luck!!! :-D


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

sah said:


> Okay...here goes...we'll see if it works! Wish me luck!!! :-D


Oh my gosh!! It worked!!! You guys are WONDERFUL!

Let me introduce my beloved spoo, Ben. He's about 3 1/2.

Now two more questions:
1. How do I make the picture smaller?
2. How do I put this picture in the 'member info box'?

Thanks again!! 
Sharon


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

*Hello Everyone*

I am SOOO guilty of lurking on this forum! Anytime I have a question, I can always find helpful answers and info by searching through past threads and I LOVE looking at everyone's photos. 

I posted a lot at the beginning when I first brought Jasper a year ago...I can't believe it has been that long. We have grown so much together in that year. He has become so much more social and now he plays fetch like a pro.

We are currently taking agility classes and have made it through the first three levels and are now in advanced classes. We are also working with a local training; our work is based on leash work and exercises to build Jasper's confidence. 

We are also in the middle of a move, finally out of my mother's house and into a farmhouse with my boyfriend. Once we are settled, we plan on adding another dog to our household. Hopefully a female spoo!

I know that is a long post, but I thought I should update everyone on our busy lives over the last little while


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm always lurking though I do post sometimes! George and I just made a transatlantic journey from Finland to America, so if anyone has any questions about traveling with a poodle I could definitely help 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

I too am always lurking. Our fall has been interesting. Our puppy Boomer is ok, but he got struck by lightening during a horrible thunder storm in September. Who would have thought? He is very lucky as are we! 

We don't usually have these storms in Western Washington State. If you can, use plastic tags and no metal buckle collars.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Boomboomdeboom said:


> Our puppy Boomer is ok, but he got struck by lightening during a horrible thunder storm in September. Who would have thought? He is very lucky as are we!
> 
> We don't usually have these storms in Western Washington State. If you can, use plastic tags and no metal buckle collars.


OMG! I'm so glad Boomer is alright! Now lightening is a poodle peril I never much considered!:target: Yikes! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

Lightning travels underground. It strikes say a tree then follows the least resistant path to the ground,..so it must have followed a tree root. I have learned a lot on this subject lately. The strike got his collar then out his left back leg. We found him unresponsive in our backyard. The vet assumes his heart stopped & restarted. By the time we got him to the vet he was coming around, but it was a forever 30 minute ride.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Guilty as charged! I come here often but I don't post much anymore, I have a good excuse, I am French so posting here is a lot of work for me! I need to use Google translate to ensure my written English is ok. I would love to have a forum like this in French but I could not find one so I come here, Sushi is my first spoo and I have learn and I am still learning so much from all of you, thank you! Here is a recent picture of Aki and Sushi, we have so much fun together.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

julietcr1 said:


> Guilty as charged! I come here often but I don't post much anymore, I have a good excuse, I am French so posting here is a lot of work for me! I need to use Google translate to ensure my written English is ok. I would love to have a forum like this in French but I could not find one so I come here, Sushi is my first spoo and I have learn and I am still learning so much from all of you, thank you! Here is a recent picture of Aki and Sushi, we have so much fun together.


I miss seeing pictures of sushi he is soooooooooooo beautiful! Wonderful poodle! And Aki is adorable too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

well I haven't been posting because I don't have much to say you have all kindly answered my questions and the tpoo is at the top of my list. However I've decided to study in prague next year so I will be getting the tpoo the summer of 2015 at the earliest im afraid  

I've had no luck with breeders I always get a very short 'sorry no litters planned at that time' nothing else no questions for me and when I ask whether they would recommend anyone else I don't get a reply so maybe I have to wait a little until its a bit closer to ask.

Does anyone here know of responsible breeders in Czech? 

So im in limbo im really anxious to get a dog but at the same time I want to get it especially if it will be a puppy at a time when I have enough money saved up and plenty of time for the crucial first months (and beyond of course) so in the mean time im stalking you guys to get my poodle 'dose'.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> And if any of you are interested, Locket started a thread called Faces to Names years ago and it is still active from time to time. Sometimes it makes an enormous difference if something someone says really ticks you off just to see the human behind the name.


No thanks - the last thing I want is for somebody that I have ticked off to know what I look like lol!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey, sorry to be so remiss! I miss you all and log in infrequently, but here's a happy autumn shot of Spike with cousin Fritz!

Real life is a bit of an intrusion to my online time lately... 










Of course, that was a couple of weeks ago - we have snow now....

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

It's so comforting to know that there is such a warm and welcoming place just a click away


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I mostly lurk because I still have a few days before I get my puppy so I don't feel "entitled" to comment most of the time, and my level of experience means I should keep my opinions to myself!


----------



## srshaffers (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi! 

I am totally a lurker. I don't have my Standard Poodle puppy yet. I am planing on bringing her home on December 31! Yay! So, once I get her home, I will post some pictures for sure! 

Right now I have a Tamaskan male who is turning 9 years old January 5. His name is Aspen. His picture is my profile picture. He's my hiking buddy. He's awesome! 

I've been pretty busy lately (I'm a groomer) but I try and look on this form everyday. 

So, I am getting a white female Standard Poodle. I plan on doing creative grooming contests with her, agility, therapy, and of course taking her hiking and backpacking with me.  
I am so excited to get her! Can't wait! 

So, here is a big shout out to you all!! HELLO!!


----------



## Nicolen (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm a full on lurker! But I am still researching breeders and looking for my puppy. I'll eventually post though, I promise!


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

My babies said:


> If you have photobucket then pull up the picture and on the right hand side there's the IMG link. Copy that and paste in here. Looking forward to seeing your baby



Hi "My Babies"...
Thanks for telling me about Photobucket. I've successfully transferred pics to Photobucket, then copied and pasted them to the forum. HOWEVER, when you click on the pic on the forum, it takes you back to my own personal Photobucket and shows ALL my pictures. What did I do wrong?
Thanks to you, or anyone else, for responding!
sah


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Sign out of your photo bucket account and then try it again. I have noticed it does that for some people and always assumed it was because they were signed in permanently, but I may be wrong. It could be a setting in there. Mine don't do that.


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

outwest said:


> Sign out of your photo bucket account and then try it again. I have noticed it does that for some people and always assumed it was because they were signed in permanently, but I may be wrong. It could be a setting in there. Mine don't do that.


Thanks...will try that.
sah


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I haven't been here lately either, guilty as charged :embarrassed: 
Trixie is now 5 months old and as sweet as she can be! 
Here is a picture of her in her Minnie Mouse Christmas sweater:



Hugs,
Trixie and Joan


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I do lurk a lot and post but infrequently. I find I get on here and read and read and read........  and then Im tired. Funny but true.

When I do learn (very soon) how to post some pics , you may be sorry you asked. I have a lot. LOL


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I can only speak for myself...
There are some really mean judgemental people on here that can chase people off. 
I'm not letting the meanies get the best of me though.  I'm staying. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

LOL! Haven't got the best of me yet. Im still here.  But Im learning how to keep my foot out of my mouth this way.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow I don't know what I'd do without this forum. PLEASE all keep it up because I need you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I also lurk a lot and post not as much ... We lost our little Rufus in September at 16 years old to an extreme case of pancreatitus (vet thinks it may have been cancer). At the end of October we became proud parents of a new Yorkie. I totally forgot how hard it is to train a Yorkie after training 2 Standard Poodles!!! So I have been scouring the Yorkie forum for advise  When I do come here I tend to "thank" instead of posting. I will try to comment more now that the little guy is 3/4 potty trained 
Here is a recent pic of Russell and his pesky terrierist brother.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The trick to get Photobucket photos to appear on the Forum is this:

1) Upload photo from your camera/phone/iPad to the Photobucket Library.
2) Go to the Photobucket Library and click on desired photo.
3) Click the little "chain link" icon in the Photobucket menu bar.
4) Tap or click the IMG CODE link. This copies the link into your device's clipboard.
5) Return to the Forum, and paste the IMG link directly into your post, where ever you'd like the pic to appear. Note: Do NOT use the Forum editor's picture icon to insert an IMG link!
6) Preview or save your post -- your pic will be there!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I hate photobucket when I am using the app- if I tap a photobucket picture, I automatically am taken off the app and sent to the photobucket site, where the picture never loads. I try never to look at pictures when I am in the App!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I use Photobucket strictly as a free image hosting service. I upload, grab the IMG code, then I'm outta there back to the Forum.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I meant that when I am on the app, and click on somebody else's image that they have posted using photobucket, that is what happens- I am bumped out of the forum, taken to photobucket on the web, which never even loads the picture. Then I have to close the photobucket page and sign back into the forum. So annoying !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I meant that when I am on the app, and click on somebody else's image that they have posted using photobucket, that is what happens- I am bumped out of the forum, taken to photobucket on the web, which never even loads the picture. Then I have to close the photobucket page and sign back into the forum. So annoying !
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:wave:Just a suggestion to maybe post this concern on the Technical Support sub-forum, might be of some benefit to others experiencing the same. :focus:


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

I also am guilty as charged....I do lurk but seldom post .... Here is a picture of my newest toy poodle Lincoln sporting his new sun glasses on a hot sunny day.... Wish a day like that was nearby.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry for the sideway picture...I guess I forgot how to upload pictures.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

PoodleMom said:


> Sorry for the sideway picture...I guess I forgot how to upload pictures.


Here you go.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm also a 90% lurker. I have 9 days left until we bring home our spoo puppy and I'm spending any free time reading about all things poodle and puppy.  I'm sure I'll chime in more once I actually have our pup. I have already learned so much while reading posts here. I'm so grateful for this forum!  Thanks for all of the wonderful information!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

PoodleMom said:


> I also am guilty as charged....I do lurk but seldom post .... Here is a picture of my newest toy poodle Lincoln sporting his new sun glasses on a hot sunny day.... Wish a day like that was nearby.


Lincoln is adorable!


----------

